# Help Needed: Elk Roast



## masondixon (Feb 12, 2017)

I had a friend of mine give me about 10# of elk meat from a cow he took earlier this year. It was professionally processed and vac sealed. One of the cuts is labeled "round roast" and appears to be about 4-5lbs. I have heard elk does very well with smoke. Hoping someone here has some experience or suggestions on what do with this cut


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

What do you want to do with it? A round roast in my opinion should be slow cooked, We hunt and harvest every year, That is our main meat supply. I find that rounds can be tough but not always.... You could give a nice rub and smoke it low and slow, If you like the roasts in the med rare pull it early tent but let it breath and rest it until ready. Use a good thermometer, ( I hate over cooking a roast... My wife does that in the oven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....)

  There a few different things you could do, Elk is IMO one of the best red meats a person can eat. It's all a matter of taste, Pull it, butterfly it and stuff it, Brine it and turn into something like a pastrami ( I am contemplating trying this because they can be tough) ... the list can go on. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 13, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> What do you want to do with it? A round roast in my opinion should be slow cooked, We hunt and harvest every year, That is our main meat supply. I find that rounds can be tough but not always.... You could give a nice rub and smoke it low and slow, If you like the roasts in the med rare pull it early tent but let it breath and rest it until ready. Use a good thermometer, ( I hate over cooking a roast... My wife does that in the oven :icon_eek: ....)
> There a few different things you could do, Elk is IMO one of the best red meats a person can eat. It's all a matter of taste, Pull it, butterfly it and stuff it, Brine it and turn into something like a pastrami ( I am contemplating trying this because they can be tough) ... the list can go on. Let us know what you decide.



Thanks AB. I was hoping that a simple low and slow smoke would do it justice. I wanted to keep it simple and showcase the meat.  I love elk meat but have not had it in years. I used to hunt Sika Deer, a miniature Asian elk species, that has a small wild population on MD's eastern shore. That is some of the best meat I've ever had in my life.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2017)

Were it me, I'd cut into 1 1/4" steaks and Sous vide @ 135* for 3 hours then flame grill like beef ribeyes. To die for! About as simple as it gets.  Pour the smoke to 'em on the grill. The Sous Vide for 3 hours will break them down -you can damn near cut it with a fork.


----------



## vennismokin (May 21, 2017)

I love doin these roasts, I like to use mustard and jeffs rub, then smoke them for about 2 hours, @ 225 then put them in a preheated crock pot with some h20 and veggies, let it slow cook on low over night. The only bad thing is waking all night to that gorgeous smell! You'd swear the smoker was fired up in the kitchen.


----------

